

Any hip hop fans on HN? Here's my first app - pauliewalnuts
http://paintapp.co/
The app is called Paint the Town. You create playlists with friends and listen to new music.<p>It's only a side project so I can learn how to code, but I'd love your feedback.
======
ceautery
Pretty nice looking, although it took me a minute to grok the controls. I was
searching for a volume control on the bottom when the first song was playing,
and then I noticed the tiny youtube window.

Why youtube if most of the videos are just audio tracks with a background? How
is the song list generated?

~~~
pauliewalnuts
Thanks! So YouTube continues to be the best source of music on the web, but
you give up a lot of control when using it. I can't hide the YouTube player or
make it small, for example.

I just built the music player - you're right about the volume control. I need
to add the ability to seek too.

